# The first in a big order



## kyaggie (Nov 14, 2013)

A few weeks ago I got an email from the manager of an upscale pizza joint in Arlington, Virginia (I'm near Lexington, Kentucky so he somehow ran across my web page) asking if I could do 50 salt shaker/pepper mill combo units for him. He sent me the design that he wanted (not all that dynamic but the customer gets what the customer wants), decided on the wood (ambrosia maple) and we agreed to start off with 15 and if he liked them we would move forward with the rest. When the guy said he wanted them etched with the restaurant name he said, "maybe that will keep people from stealing them," I chuckled and said, "or their friends will know where they stole them from!" (I'm thinking this will be a perpetual job replacing the mills that go missing).

So here is the first group of 15 (the "side" that is etched is the clearest grain so there is a lot more color on the other "side" of the mills)...


----------



## The Penguin (Nov 14, 2013)

oh yeah - those will get stolen for sure!

evergreen contract for you. :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats on the great order! How exciting - you know your website is getting traffic AND orders! 

Maybe if your customer offers them for sale, you could both benefit - he would be able to afford replacements and you would get more orders.


----------



## monark88 (Nov 14, 2013)

should fit nicely in a jacket side pocket.


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 14, 2013)

kyaggie said:


> "or their friends will know where they stole them from!"



I have to agree with this statement.  Nice pull on the order.  I am in Arlington quite a bit, and I may find your work before too long.

Michael


----------



## triw51 (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job nice order.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 14, 2013)

that's awesome!  getting a call for an order....with the possibility of more to come. 

are the laser engraved?

Pitoon


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats on the order. They are good looking mills, a great souvenir for sure.


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, those look great.  Thought about making some but saw all the different drilling sizes needed and I'm not ready to do that kind of delicate work, not at least with the drill press I have, its not big enough, found that out with the pizza cutter handle I just made.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 20, 2014)

Michael,
You might want to talk to the pizza shop owner to see if he would like to sell the salt and pepper grinders. If there is a card with your website on it, you could get quite busy!


----------



## kyaggie (Jan 21, 2014)

Charlie,

That's something that I hope happens with this and is something that I'm going to discuss with the pizza guy. Between the mills that mysteriously disappear and ones that people want to buy, this could be a never ending order!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 21, 2014)

Very cool   What particular kit is that and are you pleased with it?  Thanks


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice!
If the shop owner does say some are being swiped, ask him if he wants to add 2 words above the shop name. "Stolen from":biggrin:


----------



## tjseagrove (Jan 21, 2014)

If it works out after this order, have a few in stock to meat quick demand...


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 21, 2014)

Those are very nice looking mills, and congratulations on the order!

$10 says every one of the guys employees will have one at home.


----------



## mark james (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice work.  Yea they're toast!  Wait...I saw one of those last week in Ohio....


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 22, 2014)

Very neat mills. Congrats on the order, and future sales.

Bob.


----------

